# ideal temperature



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

What is the ideal temp for sheds and garages please?


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

My insulated shed is at around 8-10c at the moment I also have an electric greenhouse heater running on a frostguard setting to prevent it getting too cold any lower than 5 or 6c I find condensation can occur on the plastic boxes.
Mice are quite happy with lower temps as long as they can build a good nest to keep warm. But they may slow down on the breeding side of things. 
In the summer they seem fine at upto 25c but any higher The air conditioner kicks in as around 30c can be fatal.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

My mice are kept in our conservatory which is unheated at the moment, the mice dont seem to mind it getting cold and they make good nests out of the shredded newspaper I give them, it gets mighty cold out there too. I have had no bother with them breeding either which is good  
Not too sure how they will do in the summer will deal with that one when it arrives!


----------

